# Could this Honda be worth keeping?



## triple20

A phone conversation...

Dad: I'm gonna bring my Honda mower over and give it to you.
Son: Thanks anyway Dad but I really don't want it,gonna get a new mower.
Dad: This is a good mower,I paid alot for it,$1825 in 1986.
Son: I can appreciate that Dad but it's been sitting still for 12 years,it's 
gonna be alot of work to get it going.
Dad: No it won't,it's a Honda,it'll start right up,with a new battery.
Son: Thanks Dad,but I'll pass.
Dad: To late,I've rented a trailer and am getting it loaded up to bring over.
Son: But Dad,I'm not home,I'm at work...Chris(my Brother) probably wants the
mower.
Dad: Nope,he just bought a new one.It'll be in front of your garage door when
you get home, CLICK (phone hangs up)

So that is how I aquired it,it's a 1986 Honda HT-R3009 with a model GXV270 engine.
It's been sitting 12 years,ran fine when parked.
Tires are very dry rotted (2 are flat),so I'm guessing it's gonna need new belts also.
Put a new battery in and it just clicks,could it be the starter relay? anyway to test the relay?
Think the mower will be worth the time and $$$ to fix? 
Anyone care to give a ballpark guess as to what I might need to do to get this thing going? price guess for parts?

Thanks for any tips and or advice.


----------



## 30yearTech

Well, they are pretty nice mowers but Honda does not make riding mowers anymore.

Probably need a new solenoid, carburetor may need a good cleaning as well. You would also want to change the oil, check the air filter and replace if needed, new fuel lines, and fuel filter. The tires and belts will probably need to be replaced as well, but you can do that as they fail. I would get it running good first before investing any $$ on the rest. If you do the work yourself, parts should cost around $50.00 - $75.00 to get running closer to $250.00 with belts and tires


----------



## triple20

Thanks much for your input.

Yes,I was hoping to get it running before I put to much money into it.
I bought the battery thinking it would start or at least turn over but no luck.

I'm afraid to price a starter,when I needed one for my briggs engine,it was $90,good thing I had a friend with an extra laying around,he gave it to me.
I'm guessing this honda starter will be like a car starter with the solenoid attached to it? any way to test the solenoid?

Is there any way to test the starter relay?

thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

The starter solenoid should be separate and mounted on the frame near the starter. You don't have to use an oem solenoid as a replacement a universal will work fine and they cost around $15.00. You could jump the solenoid to test the starter, but my guess is the starter is good if it was working when the engine was last run, although it could possibly need cleaning and or lubrication.


----------



## carnut87

It could be one of three things in my opinion the starter/solenoid or the most likely would be that the piston is rusted to the cyl. wall. If you can, try to spin the motor by hand if the motor moves at all than its the starter or the solenoid if it doesn't move than the piston is rusted to the cyl. wall. In the case of the piston being stuck you can take out the spark plug and put WD-40 or just strait up engine oil into the spark plug hole. Let the oil/WD-40 sit for a day or two and then try to turn it over, do not put the spark plug back in when turning it over for two reasons one it will be easier for the motor to turn over when it has no compression and two if there is enough oil/WD-40 in the combustion area the engine could hydraulic and throw the rod.


----------



## ajp

*honda relay*

use a screwdriver to connect both post on the relay. If its the relay then it will start. If not the battery or cables need cleaning. You can jump the battery using an automotive instant start charger. They are around 25.00 on sale. 
This is the only 2 problems you may have


----------



## ajp

oh I forgot. Make sure the blade is not engaged. It wont start if the blade is engaged due to a safety. When some people put it away, they forget to disengage the mower blade


----------



## carnut87

I just thought I would mention that scrap metal is crazy high right now


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------

